# Get in my Guard!!!



## Taurusmerda (Oct 1, 2009)

Funny ****!

[yt]VXNroQ1-dWs[/yt]

[yt]SD6lautQN_4[/yt]

[yt]C0iP-VOUDyQ[/yt]

This guy is crazy. Fake blood, language and stupidity warning, which makes it even funnier than ****!


----------



## Nolerama (Oct 1, 2009)

i haven't seen the third one. thanks!


----------



## Nolerama (Oct 1, 2009)

"Bull crap! That's a hibernation technique I use to reserve energy!"

lol


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 1, 2009)

These are a riot!  I know people like #2. LOL!


----------



## Taurusmerda (Oct 1, 2009)

There's more


Craigs list
[yt]qpj7ORQhwDk[/yt]

"This is what happens when kids watch Fox News"
[yt]TiOv6mtvIRs[/yt]

The MMA ones are the best though.


----------



## Jimi (Oct 1, 2009)

This guy is a good spirited goof. A good sport to play a jack ***  like that, LOL


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 1, 2009)

LOL. Dangers of Craigslist.   They have more than escort ads on there?


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Oct 2, 2009)

"I had him in a chin-lock"...priceless.


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 2, 2009)

Dang...I needed that laugh!  Hilarious!


----------

